# RV Deep Cycle Battery



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

My RV Deep Cycle Battery finally crapped out after 3 and a half years. Just wondering what kind do you 2 Cool Rubber Tramps have in your RV? Gotta get one before taking off for the Coast this weekend. I have Interstate in the Boat for the Trolling motor.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Are you using the camper for dry camping? If so then a good battery with a high reserve is in order. If you normally camp with hook ups then I really don't think it matters a whole lot. Just be sure and check water level once a month if you go with a wet cell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Even when dry camping I had a generator. Mostly now all 30A hookups. Just wondering what others have. I had a SAM's Club Energizer Marine/RV Deep Cycle believe it or not and was surprised it lasted that long. I usually unhooked it when at home. Most of our stays now are 3 to 4 days. Longest road trip was 10 hours. Just checking with the brain trust here. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

On my motorhome that I had for 10 years, I used the Wally World batteries.
Only replaced one time, after about 5 years. They were still on there and working when I sold the MH so they were at least 5 years old.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Buy anything but an Exide from Academy. Those are the worst batteries ever made.

Value for money in my experience
1. Deka Marine Master Deep Cycle - Evans Marine or online through Lowes if you can wait
2. Interstate - Northern Tool or Interstate Store. 
3. Walmart - Everywhere


----------

